# Bank Fishing Lake Houston



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello All. I was wondering if anyone could give any suggestions on easy access areas to bank fish on Lake Houston? My buddy just bought a house up in the Humble area, and Lake Houston is right in the neighborhood. Anyways we will be soaking minnows and night crawlers from the bank, and just wanted to know if there were any places to just drive up and fish out the back of the truck? Thanks for all our help!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Ponderosa Marina on Luces Bayou, Lake Houston Marina at FM1960 @ Lake Houston, or Duessen Park.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Try Luces Bayou right off FM 2100


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

OR, you can also try the West Fork and the Spring and Cypress feeder creeks....


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys i appreciate the info. I am about to do some looking on google maps to see where the closest would be. He lives close to Atascocita High School. Again thanks for the info, it's been a while since i wet a line!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

redexpress said:


> Try Ponderosa Marina on Luces Bayou, Lake Houston Marina at FM1960 @ Lake Houston, or Duessen Park.


Foot ponderosa it's protected so the the wind won't be bad plus there is alot of fish there, it's about 30 min away from you


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I was looking at Ponderosa on google maps and it looks like the bank fishing will not be too good if there are boats being loaded and unloaded near your fishing. Just wondering if there is enough room for the boat ramp folks and the bank fisherman. Never been there so just looking for some advice from folks who have.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

You have about 100 yards of bank beside the ramp to fish plus a small dock to fish from. There is not a lot of space to move around and fish. That area of the bayou is a very busy place. I do not recommend fishing there on the weekend.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats what i was looking for RatTrap, thanks for the heads up. Im thinking i may give Lake Houston Marina a try. It's closer, but i think i'll need to hit up a bait shop before we get there.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

beer catcher said:


> Thats what i was looking for RatTrap, thanks for the heads up. Im thinking i may give Lake Houston Marina a try. It's closer, but i think i'll need to hit up a bait shop before we get there.


FYI $10 per vehicle to park at Lake Houston Marina.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

beer catcher said:


> Thats what i was looking for RatTrap, thanks for the heads up. Im thinking i may give Lake Houston Marina a try. It's closer, but i think i'll need to hit up a bait shop before we get there.


Lake Houston Marina is very crowded on the weekends. A lot of drunks. If you do decide to go there they have bait. Good Luck


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

It's pretty expensive to fish at ponderosa 7 bucks to park plus 3 bucks per person.


----------



## jgonzo16 (May 19, 2010)

if your buddy lives in walden there is a private marina. I use it and is nice to get away from the traffic. By the way there is a fishing tournament this weekend so I would expect it to be a busy Saturday. Weigh in is 3:30 at duessen park. Wish me luck!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

More good info, thanks guys. I think where ever we go on the weekend it's going to be crowded, but it seems we dont really have many options. It looks like most of the bank near him is private land when i look a google maps. I'll check if he's int he Walden subdivision and good luck Gonzo, im definitely staying away from Duessen.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey I Fall In, can you tell me what kind of bait they have? I was going to pick up some night crawlers, minnows or gold fish, and maybe some stink bait at OT's bait shop on my way up to the lake.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Not much of a report. Went to the middle pier at Lake Houston Marina no bite on minnows or night crawlers but got on catfish about 10-12 inches on stink bait shad flavor. Saw about 7-8 small catfish and some other type of pinfish brought up by others. Biggest fish i saw was a Carp i think it was about 2 to 2 1/2 feet long. I had some nibbles in the morning (arrived around 8:30am), but everything pretty much shut down once the boat traffick picked up. I will probably go back again to get my fishing fix when needed.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Was the "scenery" at least good for the weekend crowd??? Last weekend when I was at the marina there were plenty of ladies with built in PFD's.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

You were luckier than me Ratl, all the scenery seemed to be on the boats that were leaving the marina. Just like the fisihing, there was nto much happening!! lol


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

beer catcher said:


> Hey I Fall In, can you tell me what kind of bait they have? I was going to pick up some night crawlers, minnows or gold fish, and maybe some stink bait at OT's bait shop on my way up to the lake.


 I see it's too late to answer your question. The Crappie should be moving in anytime. Yuu can try minnows or jigs. When using minnows I just use a gold hook and a split shot about 6-8 inches above the hook. Work around the pilings. Drop it to the bottom then raise it up a little . They usually suspend right off the bottom. Good Luck


----------



## gcatkins (May 25, 2011)

Lake Houston Marina has bait (worms,minnows etc...) and they reworked the boat launch during the drought. Not a bad place. I dont use it unless Im going to be out past dark. I normally launch at the park and then go get my bait.


----------

